# Angelpack compared to other SSCs (esp for back carries)



## skfmama (Apr 12, 2010)

I just received an Angelpack as a gift. I currently have an Ergo and am fairly happy with it. My only complaint would be back carries with the Ergo - it seems to come up a little too low on my DS's back, like he could lean out if he really wanted to. That might be due to the fact that I've only been doing back carries with him for a few weeks (he's almost 7 mo old) so I'm not super great at it - getting him and situated is still kind of awkward, esp if I don't have help.

I notice that the Angelpack seems like it would go up a lot higher on the baby's back. I also noticed that it doesn't have the safety elastic thing around the waist buckle that the Ergo has - is that unique to the Ergo or do most SSC's have it?

I'm trying to decide if I want another SSC besides my Ergo (for back carries - I'm very happy with the Ergo for the front carry), and if I do want another one, do I want it to be an Angelpack? Or should I maybe sell/trade the Angelpack and get a mei tei (a style I don't have).

Why would I want a mei tei vs a SSC for back carries?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Carrruth (Aug 13, 2009)

I think AngelPacks are great. They are a bit narrower than some carriers, but that can be nice too. They are taller than an Ergo, which I like a lot better for back carries. It's not that your kid will fall out of an Ergo or anything, I just don't like how it feels when they can lean that much, it throws me off.

Here's a picture of me wearing my DD in one when she was 18 months old, just to give you an idea of how it might fit a toddler. My DD was a pretty average toddler, not as big as some, but not small either.


----------

